# November 5th Million Mask March



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Is anyone planning on going?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I seriously doubt it. They might get a few hundred.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Did't know anything about it. Still, probably wouldn't go? Afraid to drink the water, there.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

when you realize that most who would do this are the ones who support everything we stand against.....not for me...i'd rather stand next to others who aren't afraid to show their faces and want a return to our founding values...not just a different government than we have now.

BLM wants a different government too...just not the same one I want.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

BLM couldn't coordinate taking a leek after drinking a 12 pack!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

News to me ...... but then again, after they kicked me out of the organization they don't tell me much anymore.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Remember, remember, the 5th of November


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If I could I would wear no mask. I never have hidden behind one nor will I.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

Same mask that anarchists wear when they protest.... no way will I attend.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Only cowards hide behind a mask . It would be a good time to watch on TV what happens there . lmao


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Oddcaliber said:


> BLM couldn't coordinate taking a leek after drinking a 12 pack!


theres quite a few liquor stores and white victims who would disagree with you.


----------

